# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Diabeten geen gevaar op de weg - Zorgkrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Diabeten geen gevaar op de weg*
*Zorgkrant -** 1 uur geleden*
Mensen die lijden aan diabetes kunnen net zo goed autorijden als gezonde mensen, zelfs als hun glucosespiegel matig verlaagd is. Dat concludeert internist Alexander Stork in zijn promotieonderzoek dat hij uitvoerde aan het UMC Utrecht. *...* 
Diabetespleeg kan rijgedrag beïnvloeden Tijdschrift voor Verzorgenden
Diabeten geen gevaar op de weg Ziekenhuis.nl
Volkskrant*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

